# K-State Soil Test Results



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

I recently tested my front and back yard and received the following results. I thought this might help someone googling and looking to potentially do a soil test from K-State if you're in the Midwest. Here is the text from the report (_no graphs or ph recommendations_).

Front Yard:


> *pH - Your pH level: 5.9*
> 
> pH recommendations: pH is a measure of the availability of nutrients needed for growth.
> The acceptable pH range for lawns is 5 to 7.5.
> ...


Back Yard:


> *pH - Your pH level: 5.1*
> 
> pH recommendations: pH is a measure of the availability of nutrients needed for growth.
> The acceptable pH range for lawns is 5 to 7.5.
> ...


I spoon fed milorganite throughout the season this year, so I'm wondering if that's why my numbers are "excessively high" for N, P & K.

I wish the PH would have had a pounds of lime recommendation...I called in and they said they don't recommend lime based on my PH :shock: Is there any recommendation I should apply this winter to get my PH up to the optimal range? I'm flying blind at this point but at least now I know it's low. My front gets basically 100% shade after the spring leaves and I have two 70 year old pin oak trees (front/back) that I'm sure drive the PH lower.

I will definitely retest with another lab recommended here before the first application in the spring. Would you all still do a nitrogen blitz this fall? I recently over seeded KBG into a heavy PGR application and finally see some sprouts after a week in. I have the N-Ext Overseed Pack I was planning on spraying here shortly but also don't want to have excessively high nitrogen to the point where I'm causing harm... thoughts?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Damn your numbers are crazy high 

I would definitely lay off the milo for awhile lol. You can probably still spoon feed your lawn N through the fall but that's it. Are you seeing excessive growth?


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

Like crazy high enough to the point I'm causing myself issues with growing turf? Ever since finding the Youtube Videos/this forum, my goal is golf course fairway quality. I can't believe they are this high - I'm leaning towards the sample is too close to the most recent fert app or something is off here.

I am not seeing excessive growth which is the strange part. I struggle with the trees in our area (acorns, water consumption, ph) and in the front, I have to over seed every year or it's worn out / half dead by end of year. I've been cutting at 2".


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

how close to your most recent app did you do your soil test? and is Milo the only fert you've used? I'm not a big fan of milo, one because it's expensive and 2 it has a lot of P in it. A lot of lawns do not need P or at least not very much.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

I applied .6lbs/N per 1,000 on July 2nd - .25 of that was Milo, the rest was a GrassPad High Iron Blend Mix.
The sample was taken probably Mid August timeframe.

Nitrogen Log from my Excel Table:
March - 1LB/1,000
April - 1LB/1,000
May - 1LB/1,000
June - .6lbs/1,000
July - .6lbs/1,000
August - No Fert Applied

Hope this helps. 
Will these numbers level out after the growing season and become "normal" come spring time? I'm just worried if I do a fall blitz of any kind, I don't want to negatively impact the turf health.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

You've already applied 4.2 LBS of N. Most universities recommend 3-4 LBS per year so you've already reached that. I don't think you would do major harm if you apply a little more and get to 5 LBS of N but also probably not needed either. In the future don't apply as much in the spring/summer.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

How does it look? Let's see it.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

I'll try to post some pics. I ran the sunjoe dethatcher and scarifier through it and it basically ripped up everything to almost bare. Which tells me my root system was horrible.

Based on my PH, is there any suggestions for lbs or lime and when? The extension office didn't suggest any but it's a low ph.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Call them. They should tell you exactly how much to use based on the soil test.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

Tried both the lab and the county extension office and both responses are the same - I don't need any lime. I'll throw down a couple bags of lime after the last mow of the season but am going blind really. I'll test with labs recommended here in the spring but wanted to get a head start on correcting it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

5.1 needs lime. Don't just go blind. Get a better soil lab test.


----------

